# Earliest Recordings



## koella (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi, I'm currently looking to find the earliest recordings of classical music. Preferably piano pieces but I'll gladly take anything. I've read a bit about the earliest recording of "Au Clair de Lune" and the Nutcracker Suite's first full recording in 1909. But does anyone know where I can find more? I'm trying to do a presentation for a school project about the history of classical music recordings and if I can somehow get a hold of the actual sound clips that would be great. Does there exist anywhere a timeline of, for instance, Mozart's Piano Concerto 23 that lists all the published recordings?


----------



## jtbell (Oct 4, 2012)

There's an Edison cylinder recording of Brahms playing one of his Hungarian Dances in 1889.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

koella, as others have experienced, let Google search be your friend.

Re earliest recording of "Au Clair de Lune", terrible. Anyway, good luck, have fun. :tiphat:


----------



## WJM (Mar 25, 2013)

Otto Neitzel plays an excerpt from Chopin's Concerto in F minor. Recorded in 1890.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Joseph Joachim (1903)




Arthur Nikisch recorded the complete Beethoven 5th Symphony in 1913, albeit with an edited ensemble 




Discographies as timelines usually concentrate on performers or, more rarely, individual works They only exist for a few selected subjects so far. Here´s one for Stravinsky´s "The Rite of Spring", for example http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Rite_of_Spring_discography


----------

